# [Risolto]Non parte gnome

## domx

Ciao a tutti, ho installato da chroot (anche perché ho il wifi) gnome-light, ho fatto tutto quello che dice questa guida però quando do startx su gentoo non mi si apre gnome, mi dà errori in una riga di un certo fule (se servono maggiori dettagli ditemelo che faccio una foto). Mi sapete aiutare? Sul web non ho trovato niente...

ciao e grazie  :Wink: Last edited by domx on Tue Mar 15, 2011 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao a tutti, ho installato da chroot (anche perché ho il wifi) gnome-light,
> 
> 

 

Cioè da chroot? Non potevi direttamente usare gentoo? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  mi dà errori in una riga di un certo fule (se servono maggiori dettagli ditemelo che faccio una foto). Mi sapete aiutare? 
> 
> 

 

Cerca di essere un po piu chiaro, postando l'errore che da il server x quando non si avvia...

----------

## Onip

è ovvio che servano i dettagli, altrimenti è difficile indovinare.

Da chroot non puoi fare copia e incolla? leggere un testo è meglio che guardare una foto.

Io per avviare gnome uso gdm, ma ho letto in giro che per farlo partire con startx ci vogliono dei comanid un po' particolari per gestire la sessione di dbus; a naso ti direi di cercare in questa direzione (finché non si vedono gli errori)

----------

## domx

ragazzi, grazie per le celeri risposte  :Very Happy: 

non so se dare startx da chroot abbia un senso, visto che da chroot startx non partirà ai e poi mai. Comunque ho provato a compilare xorg-drivers, ma ancora niente. Ecco la foto:

[IMG]http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/7475/sta40200.th.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## Pes88

Io credo sia tutto un problema dovuto al chroot in quanto il server x non ha i diritti di scrittura sulla tua home e nelle altre cartelle.... 

Perché devi usare il chroot?

----------

## domx

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Io credo sia tutto un problema dovuto al chroot in quanto il server x non ha i diritti di scrittura sulla tua home e nelle altre cartelle.... 
> 
> Perché devi usare il chroot?

 

no, startx non lo do da chroot...

----------

## Pes88

Ok! Quindi il chroot non centra nulla...

Nell'errore che hai postato sembrerebbe che non sia installato corretamente il server X , in quanto dice che non è presente 

il programma X! 

Prova a reinstallarlo, dai un occhiata a questa http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

----------

## domx

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Ok! Quindi il chroot non centra nulla...
> 
> Nell'errore che hai postato sembrerebbe che non sia installato corretamente il server X , in quanto dice che non è presente 
> 
> il programma X! 
> ...

 

uhm, dici che se invece di installare gnome-light rifaccio da capo ed installo gnome (quello completo) risolvo senza fare null'altro?

----------

## Pes88

Io intendevo reinstallare il server x...

----------

## domx

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Io intendevo reinstallare il server x...

 

sì, però mi sembra un po' complesso seguire quella guida...

----------

## Pes88

scusa che ci sarebbe di cosi complesso? 

Ma tu hai installato il server x? Se si come hai fatto? Quale versione hai? I driver della scheda video sono installati ? 

Quella guida descrive i passi da fare per avere un server x funzionante...  Se usi la versione 1.9 ( stabile su portage ) puoi saltare la parte relativa ad hal....

----------

## domx

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> scusa che ci sarebbe di cosi complesso? 
> 
> Ma tu hai installato il server x? Se si come hai fatto? Quale versione hai? I driver della scheda video sono installati ? 
> 
> Quella guida descrive i passi da fare per avere un server x funzionante...  Se usi la versione 1.9 ( stabile su portage ) puoi saltare la parte relativa ad hal....

 

mi sono limitato ad installare gnome-light e xorg-drivers (come diceva la guida rapida), poi ho comunque avviato hald e dbus...

----------

## Pes88

quindi non hai mai installato  xorg-server??? 

emerge -avt xorg-server????

----------

## domx

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> quindi non hai mai installato  xorg-server??? 
> 
> emerge -avt xorg-server????

 

qui non lo dice, comunque ora lo sto facendo, ma mi dice che il pacchetto era già installato (si vede lo avevo messo a tentativi)...

riprovo e ti dico  :Wink: 

----------

## domx

Fatto, ora gdm parte e posso anche loggarmi con l'account root, però con il mio account non me lo fa fare, mi dice di errori nel scrivere i file temporanei o qualcosa del genere...

comunque ora domani potrò essere più preciso, ora ho poco tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> qui non lo dice, comunque ora lo sto facendo, 
> 
> 

 

Mi spieghi come pensavi di avviare gnome senza server x? 

Comunque prima si installa il server x ( seguendo la guida che ti ho postato ), poi si installa l'interfaccia.... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Fatto, ora gdm parte e posso anche loggarmi con l'account root, però con il mio account non me lo fa fare, mi dice di errori nel scrivere i file temporanei o qualcosa del genere... 
> 
> comunque ora domani potrò essere più preciso, ora ho poco temp
> ...

 

Di solito gdm proibisce di logarti con l'acount di root,ma l'utente l'hai creato?

Posta l'output degli errori e i gruppi in cui sei iscritto..

----------

## k01

 *domx wrote:*   

> Fatto, ora gdm parte e posso anche loggarmi con l'account root, però con il mio account non me lo fa fare, mi dice di errori nel scrivere i file temporanei o qualcosa del genere...
> 
> comunque ora domani potrò essere più preciso, ora ho poco tempo 

 

controlla che l'utente sia nel gruppo video e che la home per l'utente sia stata creata con i relativi permessi corretti.

per vedere i gruppi di cui fa parte il tuo utente dai groups (dopo esserti loggato con l'utente in questione), per aggiungere l'utente al gruppo video: gpasswd -a tuoutente video. nella directory /home dovrebbe essere presente una directory con il tuo nome utente e di cui sei il proprietario, per controllare ls -l /home

quando si postano degli errori su un forum bisogna essere il più precisi possibile fin da subito, altrimenti si deve usare la sfera di cristallo...

----------

## domx

ciao ragazzi, anche se il tempo non è mai troppo, mi sono rimesso ad installare gentoo  :Very Happy: 

questa volta ho installato correttamente xorg-server, infatti gdm si apre e root riesce ad accedere. Solo che quando tento di entrare nel mio account (che ho creato digitando da root "useradd -m -G users,audio,wheel,video,gdm domenico" e a cui poi ho dato una password) ho una finestra di errore con la sola scritta (null) e nel file ~/.xsession-errors ho il seguente messaggio di errore:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

which: no keychain in (/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5)

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- gnome-session

mkdtemp: private socket dir: Permission denied
```

vi ringrazio in anticipo  :Very Happy: 

P.S.: ho anche installato gcc (sebbene credevo dovesse essere già installato, se no come faceva a compilare?), ma non cambia niente...

----------

## domx

ragazzi, nessuno saprebbe aiutarmi?

----------

## Onip

io posso mostrarti i gruppi a cui appartiene il mio utente.

```
$ groups

disk wheel audio cdrom video games postgres cdrw usb users vboxusers tomcat messagebus plugdev samba wireshark

```

Inoltre qui sostengono sia un problema di permessi su /tmb

----------

## domx

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io posso mostrarti i gruppi a cui appartiene il mio utente.
> 
> ```
> $ groups
> 
> ...

 

grazie mille, mi è bastato riassegnare i giusti permessi a /tmp per risolvere, chissà come mai erano corrotti...

a questo punto il mio problema si può dire risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

